# Called in my first yote ever



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

I called in my first coyote ever this evening, not only did one come but two. I was using the 20 min sequence off of Varmint Al's page. They came running in after the coyote challenge, but stopped about 300yds out. I lip squeaked and got them to come another 50yards or so but then they stopped and just watched. I shot at the back one because I was afraid as soon as the sequence started again they would run, I had placed the caller out in front of me up wind. I never saw the first coyote again but I howled with my mouh and got the second one to stop for a shot but I missed, saw snow fly right under him. We went out and checked and missed both of them couldn't find blood or anything. So that was kind of dissapointing. It was still the most exciting thing I have ever seen, I've never shook so bad in my life my heart was going a hundred miles per hour. Even though I didn't get either one at least I know we have some around and a guy can call them in once in a while. If nothng else it was a confidence booster.

Justin


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

SWEET! :beer:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah thats cool. Like you said, a confidence boost for sure.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice job. Now you just need to connect on one so your name fits you! :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Nice job. Now you just need to connect on one so your name fits you! :beer:


No disrespect 1shot1yote. But that right there is funny :lol:


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice to hear i like the story off the first hunt brings back memories


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job. Now you just need to connect on one so your name fits you! :beer:
> ...


By no means was I trying to be disrespectful. I was just trying to encourage him to keep on trying because when he does "earn" his name it will be a day he will never forget! Bloodyblinddoors I am sure you knew what I meant. :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

1shot1yote Hey don't forget the shooting sticks next time you know the by fur pod 

But hey you are an honest man, I have known a few fella's that may have lied about a miss or two :wink:


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I remember my first stand we called in a doubble but we couldnt wait for them to to come right up to us. We jumped up and started shooting at them at about 75 yards. Made one do a flip in the air and fur flew on the other. Gave high 5's didnt keep calling and couldnt find either one. never forget the thrill. Sure have learned what not to do from experience.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

1shot1coyote, so you called in a double on your first stand. That's great and that's what's great about the sport. As Fallguy or Bloodyblindoors or the rest of us guys who've been in this game for a while know, calling is only the first part of the game. Connecting is the second and believe me, it's usually not that easy. Why, I've had the experience of 6shot0coyote. Just have fun.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

*Fallguy* I know you weren't been disrespectful I've learned so much from all you guys. And *Bore .224 *I did have shooting stick only they came too far to my left and I had to take the gun off the sticks. *Saskcoyote* it wasn't my first stand ever I've made alot of stands this year but this was the first I've ever had any yotes come in. It was well worth the time put in, I don't know if I've ever been that excited deer hunting before. Thanks all you guys for the information and encouragement this fourm has probably helped me more than anything!

Justin


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

1shot1yote-

Its called "coyote Fever" had a bad case of it last weekend myself. We called in 6 coyotes and never threw one in the truck!

In my defense My scope was off pretty bad when I checked it!!
No excuses though :beer:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

congrats... they will get closer eventually, just keep trying. got one in to the end of my rifle barrel once before. unfortunately he was coming in behind me, and the only way i knew he was there was the sound of his breath when he turned... he sure left in a hurry, and i could not get a shot.

keep trying, if we got all of them we called, what fun would it be?

cya

:sniper:


----------

